# Eu sei lá



## reka39

Hello! What does 'eu sei lá' mean? Encontrei esta expressão em: 'Ela faz ioga, reiki, eu sei lá'. I can't understand if who speaks avoid to point out all the activities she does (but he knows in what they consist), or if he said that he doesn't know precisely what she does (but, in this case, I would say 'Eu não sei')? Thanks!!


----------



## patriota

reka39 said:


> he said that he doesn't know precisely what she does


----------



## Carfer

... ioga, reiki and many other things the person doesn't know about.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

he knows she does ioga, reiki and other things he is not sure/ he does not know.


----------



## Istriano

Sei lá =  _beats me _em inglês, seria _vai a sapere_, _boh _ou _che ne so _em italiano 
it's a shorter for ''I have no way of knowing so why are you asking me?'' 

In your case...it means   _and/or something like that..._


----------



## chiriones

I always thought of it as the equivalent of saying "or whatever" colloquially in English.


reka39 said:


> 'Ela faz ioga, reiki, eu sei lá'.


That would be like saying "She does yoga, reiki, or whatever."
So not only does the speaker not know exactly what she does, but they don't particularly care.  That's the sense that is expressed in English.  Is the feeling of indifference the same in Portuguese when saying "sei lá"?


----------



## patriota

chiriones said:


> I always thought of it as the equivalent of saying "or whatever" colloquially in English.
> 
> That would be like saying "She does yoga, reiki, or whatever."
> So not only does the speaker not know exactly what she does, but they don't particularly care.  That's the sense that is expressed in English.  Is the feeling of indifference the same in Portuguese when saying "sei lá"?



chiriones, not always. It _*often*_ means just "I don't know." It depends on the intonation of the speaker. The meaning can change from "I honestly don't know" to "I don't care about it at all."


----------



## reka39

Istriano said:


> Sei lá =  _beats me _em inglês, seria _vai a sapere_, _boh _ou _che ne so _em italiano




Ok, in Italian it would be 'vallo a sapere', 'che ne so'. For example we answer with 'vallo a sapere' if sb ask me : 'where is Luca?' - (as I don't know where he is, because he is always travelling, I would answer 'vallo a sapere'. As in the original sentence he said a series of things she does, I wouldn't not use 'vallo a sapere'.




Istriano said:


> In your case...it means   _and/or something like that..._



Ok, I would translate it with 'o qualcosa del genere' - but it has a different meaning, i.e. it means that she might not practise 'reiki', she might not read book,..' who speaks is not sure of that.


----------



## reka39

patriota said:


> chiriones, not always. It _*often*_ means just "I don't know." It depends on the intonation of the speaker. The meaning can change from "I honestly don't know" to "I don't care about it at all."



If it means 'I don't know', why don't you say 'não sei'?


----------



## marta12

chiriones said:


> I always thought of it as the equivalent of saying "or whatever" colloquially in English.
> 
> That would be like saying "She does yoga, reiki, or whatever."
> So not only does the speaker not know exactly what she does, but they don't particularly care.  That's the sense that is expressed in English.  Is the feeling of indifference the same in Portuguese when saying "sei lá"?



No contexto dado, estou completamente de acordo com o chiriones: 'não sei nem quero saber'


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> If it means 'I don't know', why don't you say 'não sei'?



'Sei lá' é mais enfático, pode ser algo como ' I don't know and I don't care!', pode ser algo como '...ioga, reiki and who knows what!'.


----------



## chiriones

J. Bailica said:


> 'Sei lá' é mais enfático, pode ser algo como ' I don't know and I don't care!', pode ser algo como '...ioga, reiki and who knows what!'.



That's an interesting comparison.  "and who knows what" would mean that the speakers knows that the person does BOTH yoga and reiki and possibly something else. "or whatever" would mean that the speaker knows that the person does some type of healing art and they don't know which it is or what it is called.  In this context would "sei lá" indicate that it is yoga AND reiki or yoga OR reiki?


----------



## mglenadel

I would say "…yoga, reiki and God knows what else."


----------



## marta12

mglenadel said:


> I would say "…yoga, reiki and God knows what else."



Para ter este sentido, penso que nós portugueses diríamos: "...yoga, reiki e eu sei lá mais o quê».
Na frase dada, penso que o sentido é: eu sei lá o que é que ela faz e nem quero saber/estou-me nas tintas/nem estou aí.


----------



## mglenadel

Ah, sim. O falante desconhece exatamente o quê e não se importa, certo? Aí eu diria "…God knows what." ou "…or something."


----------



## patriota

reka39 said:


> If it means 'I don't know', why don't you say 'não sei'?



Because all languages have idioms and more than one way to say the same thing.  Don't you say "no idea" now and then?


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Para ter este sentido, penso que nós portugueses diríamos: "...yoga, reiki e eu sei lá mais o quê».
> Na frase dada, penso que o sentido é: eu sei lá o que é que ela faz e nem quero saber/estou-me nas tintas/nem estou aí.



Pessoalmente, acho que o sentido é o primeiro que você indica. O facto de _'mais o quê_' não estar expresso não é impeditivo. Não é invulgar omiti-lo, fica implícito: _"...yoga, reiki e eu sei lá (mais o quê)"__. _Ou seja, faz ioga, reiki e mais umas quantas coisas que o falante não sabe ou inclusivamente não quer ou não está para se dar ao trabalho de enumerar. Por exemplo
'-_Que te disse? 
-Sei lá, uma quantidade de tolices'
_não quer dizer que a pessoa não saiba. Claro que sabe, não vê é conveniência em citá-las.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Pessoalmente, acho que o sentido é o primeiro que você indica. O facto de _'mais o quê_' não estar expresso não é impeditivo. Não é invulgar omiti-lo, fica implícito: _"...yoga, reiki e eu sei lá (mais o quê)"__. _Ou seja, faz ioga, reiki e mais umas quantas coisas que o falante não sabe ou inclusivamente não quer ou não está para se dar ao trabalho de enumerar. Por exemplo
> '-_Que te disse?
> -Sei lá, uma quantidade de tolices'
> _não quer dizer que a pessoa não saiba. Claro que sabe, não vê é conveniência em citá-las.



Estou de acordo consigo nisto que acaba de dizer.
A questão é que na frase dada não existe o *«e» *e isso faz toda a diferença, pelo menos para mim: '*Ela faz ioga, reiki, eu sei lá* (o quê)'


----------



## Bobby's wife

Há alguém que sabe traduzir isso para o alemão: "eu sei lá"
Obrigada


----------



## Bobby's wife

Melhor: Há alguém que saiba...


----------



## Carfer

'_Eu sei lá_' quer dizer que não sei, mas é mais do que isso. Em regra, responde-se assim, em tom irado e de protesto, para vincar, não só que não sabemos, mas também que não queremos nem temos obrigação de saber. O meu alemão chega para o '_Ich weiß nicht_', mas não para as outras nuances.


----------



## guihenning

O que me ocorre agora é: „da bin ich überfragt!“, „[ach], keine Ahnung!“ ou „keinen Schimmer!“ além da sugestão do Carfer. Porém acho que a nuance da expressão em português não tenha tradução em alemão, apenas aproximações que vão mais ou menos na direção de “sei lá!“, que, aliás, dependendo da situação e do tom pode adquirir outras nuances. O “sei lá“ de alguém irritado é diferente daquele de alguém desinteressado ou enfadado e essas pequenas diferenças não se podem traduzir com uma “expressão-curinga“ que sirva para todos elas.

P.S. no Brasil também se ouve a variação „e eu lá sei?!“


----------



## gvergara

Olá:

O alemão tem partículas, que são palavrinhas que no existem nas nossas línguas romances (nem em muitas outras línguas). É muito difícil traduzi-las (senão impossível na maioria dos casos), mas estou certo que poderia se empregar alguma na resposta do Carfer para fazê-la mais enfática e mostrar enfado ou impaciência (por exemplo : _Das weiß ich doch nicht!_). Porém, tem de dizer que não sou especialista neste assunto , e é possível que tenha melhores partículas ou combinações de partículas para expressar isto.


----------



## Bobby's wife

Obrigada pela ajuda! Segundo o contexto, uma enumeração, esta versão me parece adequada: "Weiß nicht, was sonst noch alles!" Könnte einen gelangweilten oder abwertenden oder desinteressierten Unterton bei sich führen.
Até logo!


----------



## Archimec

Como curiosidade, em inglês coloquial seria _search me..._


----------

